# Groomer Has It-season 2!



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Yippee! I had fun watching this show last year! I just saw the announcement, the new show will start Saturday April 11th! FUN! :whoo:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I hope to see it.............
I've heard so much about that show


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I liked the first one...thanks for the heads up. Gotta schedule it on tivo!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks Christy, I am not a big TV watcher so I never know when anything is on, but I will def. try to catch this!! I had seen a few old ones, they were hilarious!!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What channel? I saw something last year on Lifetime, is this one?


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks Christy! I loved every dramatic moment last season!:drama: I'm still mad the woman that picked every single breed right with a blindfold on didn't win!

I don't think it was Lifetime...maybe Animal Planet?
Beverly


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

It was on Animal Planet.  I watched alot of them on-line last year. I hope they have that option this year too! Here's a link to a write-up on it. http://animal.discovery.com/tv/groomer-has-it/about.html


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I saw it and was thrilled another dog type show was on...TIVO will take care of taping the program for me. It was on last year too? What is the show about anyway?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I saw it and was thrilled another dog type show was on...TIVO will take care of taping the program for me. It was on last year too? What is the show about anyway?


It's a reality/grooming competition show where groomers compete to win the title groomer fo the year and a mobile grooming salon+cash prize. They all live in a loft together and particapate in grooming challanges. It was a lot of fun last year. I'm looking forward to watching again and hopefully to pick up a grooming tip or two!

Look here for the sneak peek! http://animal.discovery.com/videos/groomer-has-it-2-sneak-peek.html


----------

